# Microsoft Office 2010 Icon Not Showing



## charanjit (Jan 3, 2008)

When I upgraded to office 2010 (previously had office 2007) all but Microsoft outlook doesn't show the regular icon. It shows a white icon...like the ones where the computer doesn't recognize the program/file. I've attached the look of the icon. Already went into the properties, and the "change Icon" doesn't even lit to change it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a common problem in Win 7 -- try rebuilding the icon cache.

Icon Cache - Rebuild - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Right click icon and select "Appearance" . You can do this for all icons and select from those available or customize.


----------



## charanjit (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks alot MPR! The rebuilding the icon cache worked. You guys are so good at this. I love this forum board. Also, Corday, your solutions didn't help because when right clicked on any icon, there is no "Apperance" item listed.

Umm... MPR, since I am a kind of a computer geek, is there any way I can know what exactly did the "rebuilding the icon cache" do? Doesn't have to be too detailed... just wondering how did that fix it?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to do this by hand until I found this handy .bat on the site I linked. I now keep the .bat handy as occasionally Win 7 corrupts an icon after a program install or update.

Essentially, what the .bat does is to stop Internet Explorer so that the corrupted icon cache can be deleted (Windows generally won't delete a file in use) then it deletes the cache and reboots the system, upon which Windows creates a new icon cache -- problem solved.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry I was thinking of "Change Icon" in XP. For general info in Windows 7:
Click unused area on desktop>Personalize>Change Desktop Icons>Select Icon>Change Icon>Selection of Icons is there or Browse.


----------



## charanjit (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks MPR. 

And Corday, for some reason Microsoft Office 2010 that I downloaded, doesn't let you change icons that way.


----------

